# Kicker resolution passive crossover



## BoomBoom321 (3 mo ago)

I have two kicker resolution crossovers that I'm trying to sell and I was wondering what they might be worth or if anybody on this thread or site might be interested I'm negotiable and motivated and free shipping


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Rule of thumb, check prices on eBay, and if you want to sell the item quickly ask for about 2/3 the going rate. With that said, unless these crossovers are a rare collectible item, there won't be much interest in them as the trend has gone to running speakers with active crossovers.


----------

